# Will we be too old to adopt?



## becky70 (Dec 28, 2009)

We've only just got going with treatment so this may seem a strange question. However, I'm trying to think ahead to what our options would be if treatment fails. 
My DH is 45 now (although I'm only 3 and I can't see us being in a position to start the adoption process for two years. I'm assuming by then it would be too late unless we wanted to adopt a school age child - I would be happy adopting children in the 1-4 age range but not sure about any older than that. Ironically, I'm a primary school teacher so have lots of experience of children in the 5-11 age range!


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,


I read your post with interest.  I don't have an answer but would be keen to know what people think as we are in the same boat.


I am 39, my husband is 38.  I am currently in my first IVF cycle, and have up to three funded cycles.  If IVF doesn't work we have discussed adopting.  I too am keen to adopt children in the 1-4 year age bracket, but have thought that we might be too old and would only be eligible to adopt older children.


Good luck with your treatment.


Gypsy Moon


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

It really can depend on the LA (Local Authority) but most prefer there to be no less than 42 years between child and adult.

Under 5's are in more demand to be adopted and so once approved there can be a longer wait and as horrid as this sounds you will be against younger couples however as a primary school teacher I am sure you have loads to offer a child and sometimes they may feel that a slightly more mature approach is required for the best interests in the child

Some LA and VA (Voluntary Agencys) also require 2 years after last IVF treatment

Good luck with IVF


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Becky,

When my sister and her husband were on their adoption course they were 33 and 38 and the youngest on the course by about 10 years.  As curvycat says, I think it depends on your LA.  

Why not join us on the teachers' thread?  Lots of primary and seconday.  If you type 'teachers' and 'tx' into the search bar, you should find us!    

J x


----------



## becky70 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I don't know if I'm jumping the gun but somehow feel the need to know if I have to live childfree after infertility or whether there are any other options if my treatment doesn't work. 
Will have a look at the teachers' thread - thanks for invite?


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Your age will not pose a problem, providing there is no concern that  you will not survive throughout the years of the child's dependence.  This is an often asked question.  As you can see from my ticker I was 47 when I adopted my son who was 1.5 years at the time.  Good luck


----------



## becky70 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you, mummy of 2! Had not logged on for a while as was trying to focus on other things for a bit. We have no health problems other than infertility so should survive quite a few years yet!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

good luck


----------

